# Help finding a Core Aerator



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I need help finding places that sell used Core Aerators. I recall someone posting an auction site but I can't find it. Trying not to spend 3 grand on a new one. Any idea? Seems there is only one available on ebay. And home depot's used dept around me has none.


----------



## bmodrow (Oct 15, 2020)

Try Craigs List or Facebook Marketplace both usually have used aerators.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks. Tried both, no luck around austin area.


----------



## a_chan (May 4, 2020)

Some dude's selling a Bluebird one for $1,800. Not sure if that's out of your price range or distance

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/622173491701542/


----------



## marcjw (Aug 28, 2020)

Id like one of those billy goat recipracating aerators but they are expensive. The whole aerating and leveling process is tough and owning your own would make it much better. Would be nice to do a section of your lawn at a time and not worry about returning it in one day.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Definitely keep an eye on FBM and CL and be ready to jump when you find something. I've seen them come up for as low as $500 but normally $1200ish on the low end. As long as you can wait for the deals to pop up you'll save a lot of money.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Also check out the HD rentals that are further out of your local market. Sometimes it's worth the drive to get the deal.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Shoot one more thing. You can get a lawn tractor and pull behind aerator for cheaper than most commercial aerators. Is that an option for you? The tractor could serve you in many more ways as well.


----------



## marcjw (Aug 28, 2020)

Gilley11 said:


> Shoot one more thing. You can get a lawn tractor and pull behind aerator for cheaper than most commercial aerators. Is that an option for you? The tractor could serve you in many more ways as well.


I didn't consider a pull behind. Are any of them worth having? I haven't done any research on them. I have a lawn tractor but I'd probably end up running over most of the cores..lol.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

After using all kinds of aerators, I really dislike the pull behind ones and I would say it isn't worth having.

Unless you have a 4wd tractor maybe it would work better? Otherwise I had to put a lot of weight on it to get the holes to work at all. Then my mower tires would spin and that is without any hills. The hole spacing is pretty far apart so you have to go multiple passes which makes even more of a mess.

Some guys have a better experience but that is mine. I think it is best to just rent one.


----------



## marcjw (Aug 28, 2020)

Vtx531 said:


> After using all kinds of aerators, I really dislike the pull behind ones and I would say it isn't worth having.
> 
> Unless you have a 4wd tractor maybe it would work better? Otherwise I had to put a lot of weight on it to get the holes to work at all. Then my mower tires would spin and that it without any hills. The hole spacing is pretty far apart so you have to go multiple passes which makes even more of a mess.
> 
> Some guys have a better experience but that is mine. I think it is best to just rent one.


I agree. I just watched a few videos on them and I don't think I'd invest in one.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks for the help everyone. Seems like a lot more in and around dallas. I might have to make a trip up there.


----------



## Oneacer (Sep 27, 2020)

I bought the JD Core Plug tow-behind ..... I did my yard and over-seeded ... Looks great .... Going to plug every year from now on going forward.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

I have a large property and found a used Turf Aire on Ebay but not after looking for more than a year. You might have to rent this season but keep watching the usual spots. One will pop up.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Well I ended up picking up a billy goat today. Went to a local shop and the owner was a big fan of my industry, so he made me a killer deal and I'll do the same for him when he is ready to upgrade his truck.

Now if only I had a slice-seeder! One day! Thanks all for the recommendations, really appreciate it!


----------



## Ribs33 (Aug 29, 2019)

Austinite said:


> Well I ended up picking up a billy goat today. Went to a local shop and the owner was a big fan of my industry, so he made me a killer deal and I'll do the same for him when he is ready to upgrade his truck.
> 
> Now if only I had a slice-seeder! One day! Thanks all for the recommendations, really appreciate it!


Just curious which Billy Goat aerator you bought? I just found a PL2500SPH and absolutely love it! It had less than 20 hours and is like new. Those cam driven tines pull some serious plugs, and lots of em.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Ribs33 said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> > Well I ended up picking up a billy goat today. Went to a local shop and the owner was a big fan of my industry, so he made me a killer deal and I'll do the same for him when he is ready to upgrade his truck.
> ...


I got the AE401H. It's a beast. Killed me today. The manager at the shop is coming by today to discuss possible exchange, I may go with the PL plugr series. THey seem more residential and far easier to handle. I plan on running it often and after today's experience, I'm just not as young as I thought I was  - BUT, it did an awesome job.


----------



## marcjw (Aug 28, 2020)

I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on a pl1802v. Was curious as to why you didn't go with that style of aerator?


----------

